# Low lying placenta and flying long haul



## Rach27

Hi,

I just had my 20 week scan and everything is looking great except my placenta was noted as low lying (posterior).

The sonographer and midwife said that an extra scan would be offered at 34 weeks to check it has moved up out of the way, as it does most of the time.

The thing is, I am booked to fly long haul to the UK (from NZ) in December and am now worried it may cause bleeding etc

So I'm wondering whether to get my ass back home much sooner - though this will mean flying alone or to wait, get a scan done in a month and fly as planned.

Also, if it's still low lying at 26 weeks, should I remain in NZ and have the baby here??

Any advice would be much appreciated :flower:


----------



## pennysbored

Honestly, you'll have to talk to your health care professional. I don't think it will stop you from flying, though.


----------



## Rach27

Yes it's all looking good at this stage :)


----------



## naddy2shoes

hi there

I had a low lying placenta with my previous pregnancy and it moved.

I think you'll find its only in a very few cases that it doesnt move and that complications come early on eg <32weeks. 

Best advice is check with your midwife and decide from there once everything has been weighed up.

Good luck and safe trip:thumbup:
xx


----------



## malpal

My placenta didn't move until 36 weeks. I believe it's when it's classed as placenta previa it is a problem. xx


----------



## Rach27

Thanks guys. Midwife is still not concerned, neither is my insurance company or the airline. So fingers crossed.


----------



## MiissMuffet

It should move. i do know anterior placentas have more of a chance of moving but a posterior one should move too. Do u live in NZ?


----------



## Rach27

MiissMuffet said:


> It should move. i do know anterior placentas have more of a chance of moving but a posterior one should move too. Do u live in NZ?

I heard it was the other way around. Anyway, yes I do live in NZ, do you??


----------



## Foogirl

I had a low lying placenta diagnosed at 20 weeks. At 26 weeks I started bleeding whilst on a trip to London. I was in hospital for a week. They wouldn't even let me fly home to Scotland.

I don't think flying will cause bleeding at all, but be very careful not to heft your luggage about.

If you have any bleeding at all, be sure to let somone know.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Rach27 said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> It should move. i do know anterior placentas have more of a chance of moving but a posterior one should move too. Do u live in NZ?
> 
> I heard it was the other way around. Anyway, yes I do live in NZ, do you??Click to expand...

yes I do :) In chch
and anterior has more chance of moving because your uterus grows out so the placenta should grow up with it. Posterior i don't think it can move up the back wall as good. Don't quote me on that though- my midwife just told me its a good thing mines anterior because it has a better chance of moving...
xx :)


----------



## Rach27

I've decided to get a 4D scan at 25 weeks before I fly and hopefully, they can have a sneaky peak at the placenta at the same time. I'm happy to fly as is but if the condition has worsened in any way, I would need to reconsider things perhaps. Fingers crossed it's on its way up! I did read that only 0.5% of women who have this at 20 weeks end up having a related problem at delivery, which is encouraging!


----------

